# RT65 Tiller issue



## newrockfarmer

I have an RT 65 rear time tiller with the Honda motor on it that is about 1.5 years old. About 2 weeks ago I was using it to break some new ground and had the following problem:

After grasping the handle bar to activate the tiller and till in the forward mode the tiller starts tilling ok but stops after only about 1-2 feet. The tines, wheels, and drive belt all stop and there is a noise. I can drop the handle, then restart and the same thing happens.

I took the tiller to a repair shop and was told they couldn't find anything wrong with it but that it was set to till too deep. When I took it home it did the same thing. The tiller was set at 3 inches so the shop was full of BS....

I am thinking the clutch or tranny is not working properly.

Anyone have a similar issue?


----------



## IH farm boy

usally there is a shear pin somewhere on the tiller drive , when you take the load off it it will spin then when you work it it will stop or there is a key in a pulleu sheared off


----------

